# Hitchcock's First Top Knot



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Be nice, please... it's my first top knot (ever!) too, LOL! I haven't perfected the top knot technique yet. Hitchcock was in desperate need of a top knot as this is what he was looking like day to day:










If you can't tell, that's Kubrick wondering if his little brother even HAS eyes! :suspicious: As I'm sure you know this look hasn't been very conducive to training, so a top knot was absolutely required. I think he looks ADORABLE with it. Of course then Kubrick decided that he just needed to play with his brother and this is what it looked like afterward (his beard is wet because they just had dinner):










Too bad I still think it's cute... even if lopsided! :biggrin1: Here's a picture of the proud top knot wrecker who believes that real dogs wear bangs, not girly knots:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, so cute. I love the puppy top knots. So handsome with the top knot we can see his gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! It's adorable! I love the expressions between the three photos with the top knots. You could do a little story board with those.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it. It's a great first top knot. I always love seeing their eyes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He is cute, you did a great job. Just be very careful your other pup doesn't pull the top knot out when they are rough housing.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love it!!!!
Comet and Oliver think a top knot is just a fun thing to pull the other guy around by :faint:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh Lina...you have made my day..I just posted a picture of Bentley with his top knot apologizing I did this to a little boy...but what choice do we have when they in the "tweener" stage and you just cannot see their eyes. I LOVE Hitchcock's top knot...not an easy task, is it? Hitch is growing like a weed...what a handsome little guy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks guys! I think he looks handsome as ever, though Spencer is now calling him Hitch-a as he says he looks like a girl now.  Secretly, though, he likes it... he's been telling Hitchcock he can see his eyes now and they are just such cute eyes! 

I'm not worried about Kubrick pulling off the top knot at all. He's played with both Guapo and Pablo who both have top knots for days at a time and never once went for it. I think he just thinks of it as an extension of the dog. Plus, he never goes for the top of the head when playing, it's always the side/neck area.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carolina, Hitch is wearing his first top knot as manly as it gets  When Pablo's hair was this short and I wanted to avoid the 'palm tree', I used to put two bows in in a row with the first one being just a little higher than between his eyes.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, 
I love the picture of Kubrick trying to see under Hitchcock's bangs to see if he still has eyes in there! ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sharlene, sorry didn't see your reply! I do think it looks just fine, but maybe it's because I've gotten used to them.  Hitchcock is actually very very good about holding still for me. I've taught him that when I say "Let mommy see" means that he should hold still until I say "okay." He didn't move once while I was putting it on him... he's such a good boy! The only reason it doesn't look good, then, is because I'm just inept, not because Hitch made it hard to put on, LOL!

Maryam, I think I will definitely try that next time! I have some smaller bands that could work for that.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks so cute! I'll bet he likes being able to see again, too!

Kathie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I got the plain black 'ouchless' brand ones and they work great!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> I got the plain black 'ouchless' brand ones and they work great!


Okay, where do we find the ouchless brand? I had to ask the groomer not to put in the rubber bands they use....it is an instant mat. I have sent my own bands, the cloth coated ones that stay in 5 minutes.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw Lina he looks adorable. Thank you for the pictures this made my day.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have the ouchless ones too... I went to Duane Reed after work and picked up a bunch of different kinds. I will definitely try the ouchless ones tomorrow then.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I got the ouchless ones from Walmart!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's just so darn cute! Love the topknot. Kodi will not tolerate them.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lina~~what kind of band are you using. As you can see from my new posted pix of the boyz, Heath needs a topknot badly. He looks darling with a barrette but both dogs eat his barrettes. I've tried those tiny rubber bands, but the rubber band just slips right out!! His hair is very fine and slippery.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, I just read back thru the post to the "ouchless" ones you & Maryam get. I will have to try that!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You know what I just looked and the one Hitch has on IS the ouchless one. So I guess I'll just try to use two tomorrow... not sure how it'll work as it's pretty thick, though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a big boy  They grow up way too fast!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carolina, I guess I didn't explain myself well enough. I didn't use one on top of the other, but rather put one in slightly above the eyes and grabbed the hair from the first knot and put it in a second knot using more hair from higher up on the head. I wish I had a picture handy. Let me know if it was understandable this time, otherwise I'll just put it in Pablo's hair and take a pic


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, no I know what you mean! You were very clear.  I just mean that I think his hair is very fine and there's very little of it towards the eyes so I'm wondering if it will be too thick to catch that small amount of hair. I guess only time will tell... I'll let you know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

He is so cute! I love how Kubrick is looking at him on the couch!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lina, I get my bands from Sally's Beauty Supply, in the African/American area.
They don't break the hair and I always cut them out, never pull them out. They are nice and stretchy but not rubbery so the hair dosen't mat around the band (unless you leave it for a long time) and they work great even for the little guys with the finer hair.

By the way Hitch looks adorable with his first topknot


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Heather I think I am using something similar. They are silicone, clear, and I get them at Target, they are made by Goody. I love them, and because they are silicone, not latex, I do pull them out and reuse them.

Lina, I think he looks great. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Spencer pulled out Hitchcock's top knot while playing with him so I had to redo it, so I tried the double knot thing and I think it works much much better! It looks like crap because I'm trying to keep putting a topknot in as a fun and quick thing until he's a little more used to it so the knots aren't the prettiest and there's some stray hairs between the two, but I figure you guys wouldn't care too much, no? 




























Now I just need to find black ones so they're not so obvious... they only had colorful ones at the Duane Reed I went to today.

And for good measure, one of Kubrick I took that I really liked:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my goodness look at those eye's.... Great job mom.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks adorable! Have you ever trimmed his face? I couldn't stand it and had Murphy trimmed but when I see Hitchcock I wonder if I should have waited it out!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina, Hitch is adorable with his top knot. I also like the pic of Kubrick checking him out to see his eyes. Very cute.
Gina


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hitch looks adorable with his top knot!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Look at that adorable little man!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Hitch looks really dapper in his first top knot. I have the latex bands,but I prefer the colored Goody brand(from Walmart) that are tiny,almost fuzzy little rings. They come in a big assortment of colors and come on a long skinny tube. If you look for them you will see them right away.....they are the size of a nickel. 3 times around and you got it! Quincy wears them all the time. The latex ones broke Quincy's hair off.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well there you go. You could almost add a third one, the sky is the limit, LOL. I live right across the street from Walmart, just pm me your address and I will send you some black ones!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hitchcock is getting to be such a handsome young man! Love the variations in his hair going from black to white to black. His top knot looks like it's doing the job, too!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Lina, how precious! He is such a beautiful puppy!!!
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, I LOVE the topknot on Hitch! Great photos of your goofy guys.  I found those fabric elastics slipped out too easily and I couldn't make many turns with them before they'd not stretch anymore. 

Heather, those are the ones I use too, though I got 100 of them at the dollar store for ... well... for a dollar! lol I cut them out too, though Sammy's the only one wearing them now as Ricky's hair there isn't long enough. Too bad cuz HE'S the one whose eyes I can't see!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carolina I just love his face. He will get use to it real quick, with Monte all I have to say is "do you want me to fix your pony" and he goes charging to the couch and waits for me to come fix it for him.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hee hee! Hitchcock is totally adorable with his first topknot!

That's a developmental milestone for our Havs!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! I love seeing the eyes - he's a beauty!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Fabulous topknot. What a sweety. Doesn't look like it is bothering him at all. Now is Krubeck trying to take them out?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Carolina I just love his face. He will get use to it real quick, with Monte all I have to say is "do you want me to fix your pony" and he goes charging to the couch and waits for me to come fix it for him.


Leanne, that was endearing to me and we started to use those "terms" today. I never named it other than "pretty girl" or "good boy." I put Evye on the couch. Told her she was a good girl and let me "fix your pony". She laid down and let me fix her "pony".


----------

